# Florida Frogs...



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Gonna raise some money so I can pay off my new bastis...

Species - O. pumilio "Popa"
Line/Origin - F1 From 2012 Strictly
Age - under 12 months
Quantity - 1.0.1 (calling male, probable female..no calling and they are sitting in a canister together)
Price - $250
Preferred Payment Method - cash
Shipping Rates & information -local, willing to drive and meet.

Species - O. pumilio "teribe"
Line/Origin - 2012 Strictly 
Age - unk
Quantity - 1.1 (probable)
Price - $300
Preferred Payment Method - cash
Shipping Rates & information -local pick-up willing to drive and meet

Species - R. variabilis (nom)
Line/Origin - INIBICO 
Age - under 12 months
Quantity - 1.0.1 (calling male, other is younger and unsure of sex). Can also include 10g vert (homemade) 
Price - $150
Preferred Payment Method - cash
Shipping Rates & information -local pick-up, willing to drive and meet.

Also may have an extra 18x18x18 Exo-Terra, clippings, leaf litter for sale or included if interested.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Forgot Pics


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Teribe pair pending...

If anyone needs a male/or probable female Popa I would be willing to sell only one. Still young, but these guys are super bold.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a single Teribe and the probable pair of Popas still. If anyone is interested I will do $300 for all three pumilio.


----------

